# Ryobi R180 collets



## Newbie175 (Jan 14, 2014)

I finally found a 1/2 inch collet for my R180!

I bought it a few months ago. I thought I'd be able to get a 1/2 inch collet fairly easy. Was I ever wrong! I couldn't find any 1/2 inch collets anywhere.

I thought I'd keep my eyes open on Ebay and Craigslist. A couple mornings ago my diligence paid off. I found a seller on Ebay selling an R180 with several extra collets. 

I shot him an email. Well, to make a short story of this: I have a 1/2 inch collet coming to me. Should be here Friday.

Yippie!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you found one, Tom.

Did you buy the whole kit, for spares?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You could of ordered one from Elaire Corporation in Ohio.


----------



## Newbie175 (Jan 14, 2014)

The 1/2 inch collet arrived yesterday. This evening I tried it on, and it was perfect fit. I had thought about buying several collets; however, this router is an older one (my guess is it's about ten years old) although is in good shape. I decided to spend any more money towards a new router. Now I need to get some 1/2 inch bits.


----------

